# Problem Pipe - Water Tank Drain?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, replacing/fixing some items, and I found a PVC pipe, with what appears to be a plastic ball-cock type valve on it (red handle). This is situated on the left (drivers) side of the trailer, behind the rear wheel. It appears to have come loose and popped free (may not have gotten water out of the 90 degree elbow?)

It seems it was just held in with a dab of silicone, mostly friction-fit. Nothing appears broken, it just looks like it was either popped out due to a bit of ice forming there - OR I didn't get it open last year when I blew the lines dry, and I managed to pop it out.

First - what is it?

Second - if it's the water tank drain, not sure how it could have held together, since the tank pressurizes, the way it was just "slipped together", and a dab of silicone on the outside.

So - how to fix? Just silicone and slip it back together? That's all it appears to have had - but I just don't see how it will hold together with much pressure on it.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

By the looks of the fresh water drain valves being sold online, they seem to be compression or barb fitted to the drain hose. The ones with a flange lead me to believe that some applications mount the valve to structure. I can't see the connection on mine due to the underbelly covering. My bet is they are compression fitted the same way as your low point drains. *There really is little pressure in the fresh water system.* The water pump just pumps water out of the fresh water "jug" to a faucet. Seems to me that any 1/4 turn valve could be used to replace an existing valve. Just pay heed to the diameter of the connecting tube. Good luck.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Leedek said:


> By the looks of the fresh water drain valves being sold online, they seem to be compression or barb fitted to the drain hose. The ones with a flange lead me to believe that some applications mount the valve to structure. I can't see the connection on mine due to the underbelly covering. My bet is they are compression fitted the same way as your low point drains. *There really is little pressure in the fresh water system.* The water pump just pumps water out of the fresh water "jug" to a faucet. Seems to me that any 1/4 turn valve could be used to replace an existing valve. Just pay heed to the diameter of the connecting tube. Good luck.


No, I see those, and they are on driver side, in front of axles. The one I have is driver side, behind the axles. It's PVC Pipe, and ends in a plastic ball valve similar to this:










It's the only pipe back there, except for what appears to be another propane gas connection.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Down and dirty on this one. Go to the side of your trailer. Add some water to the *FRESH WATER CONNECTION* ( the connection that IS NOT a hose connection). If water comes out of the pipe under your trailer then you have found your fresh water drain. You can then put a new connector of your choice in the pipe and head on down the road.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Leedek said:


> Down and dirty on this one. Go to the side of your trailer. Add some water to the *FRESH WATER CONNECTION* ( the connection that IS NOT a hose connection). If water comes out of the pipe under your trailer then you have found your fresh water drain. You can then put a new connector of your choice in the pipe and head on down the road.


Yeah, I was going to do that tomorrow. We had a big storm last night (70+mph winds), didn't do any damage to me, but several around had issues. And been windy today, and just too cool to do much outside in the shade today.

Tomorrow, I was going to run a hose out there (need to sterilize the fresh water anyway) and check that.

I just thought I'd check and see if anyone said "OMG NO! YOU'VE DAMAGED THE FLUX CAPACITOR!"


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I think you mentioned this was a used trailer in the past so I am going to guess what you are see is a connection to a black tank flush that was added by the last owner.

All the factory fittings are either PEX connections or NPT. There are no factory compression fittings under the trailer.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> I think you mentioned this was a used trailer in the past so I am going to guess what you are see is a connection to a black tank flush that was added by the last owner.
> 
> All the factory fittings are either PEX connections or NPT. There are no factory compression fittings under the trailer.


I'm assuming it might be added as well - but I doubt it's to the black water tank. There's a flush right above that - in front of the axles. This sits almost right under the fresh water tank.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> Right after bringing our trailer home I started doing mods and upgrades. One of the first things I did was to remove the factory drain on the fresh water tank. I converted it to ½" PVC and relocated the drain out to the side of the trailer for easier access, and also insulated it to prevent freezing. I installed a brass boiler drain valve with a dust cap, now draining the fresh water tank is a breeze. I also modified the low point drains also. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what this is. What bugs me is that it wasn't glued using PVC glue - just appears to have been silicone - on the OUTSIDE only.

I'm not sure how it held up to the tank pressure. I'm not sure how much pressure the pump actually places on the system, I'm sure it isn't much, but I can't imagine the setup that was put on this could have held a lot either. It's uninsulated too.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

ob277rl said:


> As Leedek mentioned above the fresh water holding tank doesn't see line pressure, which can be up to 55 psi depending on the pump brand or style installed in your trailer. The fresh water holding tank is just the reservoir that the pump draws from, and at around 40 gal it isn't that much. PVC glue would be much better than silicone adhesive to hold the valve on. By the way to find a new Flux Capacitor you would have to travel back to the eighties. LOL, Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


Nah, replaced with a Mr. Fusion. Just add banana peels and garbage.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

It's a fresh water drain. PVC glue, and just fine.

However, did run into a problem with the hot/cold drain up by the sewer drain. One was loose, and I took it off, a bit of teflon tape, and tightened back up.

They are, however, what appear to be PEX(?) connectors. A milky white color, not the usual red/blue. I'm not really sure it's PEX, but I believe some type of thermo-plastic?

Anyway, I'll probably need to replace that connector some day, and wondering how to remove/pull the connector. I don't want to cut the pipe any shorter, it would nearly disappear into the underside of the trailer. So - how to remove?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This should give you an idea. RV Water Connections


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks leedek and Rob.

I've got the leak under control for now, but I'm thinking of just replacing with some ball valve. Easier on the connection, and easier to open/close.


----------

